# Substitute for Mechrite Red



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought some new paints on Thursday to replace my range of paints I use for my Word Bearers - Mephiston Red, Leadbelcher, Nuln Oil and Agrax Earthshade, as well as a pot of Bloodletter to see what a glaze does. Having now used Mephiston Red, I see that it's far brighter and more vibrant than Mechrite Red - there's a massive colour difference there, even with a wash of Earthshade (which admittedly smells a lot better than Devlan Mud, and doesn't look any different, really).

I don't particularly mind buying from a different company (I'm in the UK), but I really need a pretty close alternative. Any thoughts?

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Can do some trial and error mixing? Adding some black or what ever.

Hoping you will say "yes that will be easy" as I am in a similar boat if the new greens don't match my current Salamanders.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Khorne Red is a base paint and it's pretty similar to the Mecharite red. 

Check out my tutorial, you'll see the different reds I used on my tyranids.

http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/tutorial-garfys-tyranid-scheme-with-new.html


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Khorne Red looks like it's worth a try.

Midnight


----------

